# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  attached to rafters or fascia?

## woozie

I've been getting some quotes to replace a pergola/patio cover. its roughly 4.5mx5m with polycarbonate roofing. 
The old one has it attached to the fascia with brackets, but now some say its best to attach to the rafters under the roof tiles, costs more but stronger and better to withstand heavy winds. 
Others say fascia is fine as there's not much weight... 
one guy suggested to only use 1 post in one corner and use LVL beams attached to rafters under tiles (its in a corner with house on 2 sides). its it really possible with just 1 post? 
so not sure...

----------


## Jon

As a weekend warrior I would say there is no way the facsia is strong enough. I have done a pergola with council approval and strengthened the facsia by bolting a 3 x 2 from rafter/roof truss to the next one.

----------


## goldie1

What about a flyover roof with extenda brackets ? They attach to the top of your wall frame. They allow 
for air flow and let the heat out.

----------


## Cecile

> What about a flyover roof with extenda brackets ? They attach to the top of your wall frame. They allow 
> for air flow and let the heat out.

  ^This.  We are using them.  They are fiddly to install, but as they are attached to the top plate and engineered, they are very strong and stable.  And if installed correctly the roof does not leak where they protrude through the tiles/steel.

----------


## woozie

whats a flyover roof? googled it and it just looks like a typical flat roof

----------


## phild01

> whats a flyover roof? googled it and it just looks like a typical flat roof

  A roof that sits up above and overlaps the existing roof alignment with supports that extend down through the existing roof to the top-plate.  I think they are great and plan on doing one myself.  More headroom and great ventilation.

----------


## METRIX

> I've been getting some quotes to replace a pergola/patio cover. its roughly 4.5mx5m with polycarbonate roofing. 
> The old one has it attached to the fascia with brackets, but now some say its best to attach to the rafters under the roof tiles, costs more but stronger and better to withstand heavy winds. 
> Others say fascia is fine as there's not much weight... 
> one guy suggested to only use 1 post in one corner and use LVL beams attached to rafters under tiles (its in a corner with house on 2 sides). its it really possible with just 1 post? 
> so not sure...

  If your attached to house on two sides then one post is possible, I'm not a big fan of pergolas hanging off fascia, but if you want to do it like that, the fascia needs to be strengthened from behind as fascia is only a decorative timber. 
I would go for the roof extenda brackets, these are easy to install, and give you more height clearance at the house side. 
You need to exercise caution on any method you use, to ensure your house structure is capable of taking the loads you apply without any further reinforcing.

----------


## goldie1

> whats a flyover roof? googled it and it just looks like a typical flat roof

   What phil01 said the extenda brackets  support it above the existing roof line

----------


## Brendan1981

You can use a fascia strengthening bracket to tie the rafter into the fascia. You can get them from Stratco or other hardware stores. The Stratco brackets are designed to be used on the left or right hand side of the rafter. 
You undo the first three or four rows of roof screws (or push the surrounding tiles up) and lift the sheet up near the rafter you are working on (I usually use a roofing square in the gutter to hold the roof sheet up) and bolt the brackets to the rafter with 3 bolts. There is tab that bends around to bolt onto the fascia. 
It is quicker than a roof extenda and keeps it underneath the gutter.

----------

